# Growth Hormone for women?



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

My Mrs asked me earlier if hgh would be suitable for use by females and to be honest I couldn't give a definative answer. I would think that as hgh is not a gender related hormone like test and estrogen then it would not have the adverse effects that women encounter when using aas. Is there any reason why hgh is unsuitable for use by females?


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

HGH is not gender related at all. The levels of the hormone are very similar in males and females. Its safe to use by females.


----------

